# تعريف ال Offset فى plumbing systems



## fayek9 (24 يونيو 2014)

بنسمع مصطلح "offset " ده كتير بذات فى المواقع فى أعمال piping عموما وتعريف offset هو :

Is a combination of elbows or bends which bring one section of the pipe out of 
line but into a line parallel with the other section
​يعنى ببساطة تحويل مسار الماسورة الأصلى الى مسار اخر يكون موازى للمسار الأصلى عن طريق استخدام كيعان . 

ويتم التحويل "offset" بزوايا معينة من 30 الى 45 درجة أو بزاوية 90 ......... أنظر المرفقات للتوضيح 

المصدر : National Plumbing Code


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (24 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (24 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassan elkholy (7 أغسطس 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> بنسمع مصطلح "offset " ده كتير بذات فى المواقع فى أعمال piping عموما وتعريف offset هو :
> 
> Is a combination of elbows or bends which bring one section of the pipe out of
> line but into a line parallel with the other section
> ...


مشكور أخى الكريم عالمعلومه القيمه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

